# diving in Abu Dhabi



## kiwi_gal (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi everyone who dives in the area

Would appreciate any advice&info on diving sites in Abu Dhabi !
Which are good and not good

Also recommendations on dive centres, please

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

Dive Mahara - Home
they are OK


----------

